# mk2 airlift kit help-bag rotating on strut



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

last time i took my drivers side wheel off i noticed that the bag appears to be moving around on the strut. the location of the fitting has rotated from the inner side of the strut around to the outer (clockwise rotation if looking down on the strut)
what gives? i thought the bags were supposed to stay in the same spot on the strut, my pass. side does.


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

What bags are you running? I know on Airlifts the bag is secured to the strut with 2 screws. You might have sheared them or they've come loose.


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

contacted bagriders. they didnt really have an answer, said the the bag can rotate on these struts
think im gonna have to contact airlift themselves. and the bolts on the bottom of the bag are still intact.


----------



## russw (Mar 20, 2010)

I've had this with mine (mk2 golf the same) and it happens when your top mount fowls the top of the strut/bag. I bought new top mounts and it was slightly better, but in the end we ended up putting a tack of weld on the bracket (under the bag, with the two bolt fixings) against the strut.
What happens is when the bag fowls the top mount, it spins the bag and the lower fixing moves, hence the weld, and it was sorted.
Hope it helps......


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

could the strut top be spaced off the strut with a washer? or would switching to vr6 mounts help? i only have a mig welder, and would prefer not to weld on the struts anyway. thanks for the source of the problem tho!


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

You could probably convert to mk3 VR style upper mounts. They are a lot smaller and could eleviate the issue you're having.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I agree that it could be an issue with the upper assembly/top mount. Another major factor is the air line, if it's tight, it will become taught when the car turns (since these are McPherson struts) and cause the bag to rotate. 

The first thing I would do would be to take the front wheels off with the car on stands, have someone slowly turn the wheel lock to lock while you watch the lines and struts move. :thumbup:


----------



## smugfree3 (Feb 20, 2006)

did some investigation, top of bag is rubbing mount, so thats that.

now, back to my other question: can it be spaced a little with a washer or two of some sort, or is that a super bad idea? (ill be honest, i simply dont feel like converting to vr mounts, especially since my pass. side bag is fine)


----------



## russw (Mar 20, 2010)

Washer might work, try it and see - it might crush the bearing inside the mount though.
Personally, i'd shave the rubber off the bottom of the top mount, where it sits near the top of the bag, then try - honestly a tack of weld will fix the issue, and you'll still be able to unbolt the bag off the strut if you have any problems in the future.
i'll get a pic of mine and post it up later


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

vr mouts are cheap and easy to swap. why risk damaging the strut/bag to save yourself $50 instead of replacing the mounts?


----------

